# Weekly Competition 2017-21



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 U' R F' U' R U2 R2
*2. *U R2 U R2 F R U2 R2 U' R2
*3. *F2 U' F U' R2 U R2 U R' U
*4. *F2 U' R U' R F' U R' F' U'
*5. *F2 R' U2 R F' R F R2 F2

*3x3x3
1. *L2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' U' L D2 U2 L' D' B D' R U' R'
*2. *B2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F R' F' U R' D' B2 R2 U L
*3. *B U R L B2 L D B' R' D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L F2 U2 D2
*4. *F D2 F R2 B L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L F' D B U R2 U2 F'
*5. *D B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R U' R' D' R2 B' D2 U B D'

*4x4x4
1. *D' U' L2 Rw Fw F2 R' B2 D' L' B Uw2 Rw2 B2 D2 Uw2 Rw' B F' U' L' D' L Rw' R2 Fw' Rw2 B U2 L Rw R2 F2 L2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw U Fw
*2. *R2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F' D' Rw' U2 R2 Uw' Rw2 R2 F R2 D Fw2 F2 Uw' U B U' R' U2 Rw Uw' B2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B2 Fw' D' U Rw D' R2 B' D Uw'
*3. *Fw2 F' Uw2 L2 U' Fw' U L' Rw R' Fw' D' Uw2 F2 L B' F' Rw' Uw2 B2 D' Fw' L' Rw' R Uw2 Fw' U' F D2 Uw F D2 Uw R F R D2 Rw' Fw'
*4. *D2 R' Fw U' Rw' U' R2 Uw U2 R' F' Rw' Fw2 U B' R B Rw2 R Uw U L B Fw2 F' L F Rw2 B Fw' Rw' R2 F Uw2 Fw D F R2 Uw Rw
*5. *U F2 L U2 Rw F' U' F D' Uw' B2 F' Uw' F' D Fw' Rw R' Uw U Fw' L2 B L2 U R2 Uw L2 F' D Uw' F' U' B2 F D L2 Rw R F

*5x5x5
1. *Rw2 Uw2 B2 U2 Rw B2 D' L2 Lw' Rw2 R' Bw Uw B' Bw' F2 Lw' D2 U B' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Bw R F' Dw Bw Uw2 U Lw Dw2 U' B Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw R' F' Dw Uw U L Lw2 F Lw Rw F Rw R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw R' U2 B' Dw B2 F'
*2. *Dw2 Lw2 Dw F R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw' Fw Rw R2 F2 U L' Lw Rw2 R2 D' Uw2 U2 R F' U' L2 Bw' Rw' Bw' Fw2 F' U2 R' Fw2 F2 D Bw U2 Rw Bw F2 Rw2 D R' B2 Bw2 F R' F2 Uw Bw' Rw' Fw F' Lw' Uw2 B2 Dw Uw2 R2 D'
*3. *Bw' Fw2 U B2 F' U Rw' Uw2 L2 Lw' Bw D Lw' Rw' Bw2 L' Bw Dw B' R F2 Uw2 L Bw' D' R2 Bw2 Rw2 U' Lw' Rw' Bw' U R2 Bw' F' Lw2 Rw Dw Rw Bw Dw Fw F Uw2 B2 F' Lw2 Rw Fw' Uw' Bw Dw Bw' Fw' Dw2 Lw' D' Rw' F
*4. *D2 Dw2 Uw2 B U2 Lw2 Bw L' R2 Bw' Dw Lw U2 L2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 U2 L' D Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 L Bw Dw R2 U L D' R2 Fw' F2 Dw2 U' B2 U B2 L' B2 L2 D2 Uw U' F2 U B F2 D U' Bw Fw2 L2 Lw2 U F L' Fw2 Dw
*5. *D Bw2 Uw' Bw Fw F R2 B' Uw' L D' Dw' L' D2 Fw2 L Dw F' Dw U' B' D2 Dw L2 Rw2 R B2 Lw' Fw Lw Dw U' L2 D2 Uw' U B2 L F2 R' F U' B F R' D2 Lw Bw2 Rw' F2 Rw2 R' F' Dw L Lw2 B Bw L2 Fw

*6x6x6
1. *L 3F D 2D 2U U' 3F' F' D2 2R' 2D2 U' B 2U' B' F2 3R D 2U2 3R 2D2 2L 3F L B2 2R F' 3U U 2B 2F' F' 2D U' B' 2B2 2F2 2U2 3R2 U 3R2 R 2D L2 3R2 F2 2U2 U' B2 2D2 2R 3U2 2R2 B' L 2L' 3R' R' 2B L 2R2 2D2 F2 3R2 D2 3F F 2R' B 2F2
*2. *3F F2 R' 2F2 D 3U 2U R2 2D' 3U' F U' R' U 2B 2D 3R' 2F2 3R 2R' R2 F' 2L 3R' 3U2 2L 2U2 B R' 2D2 B' 2F 3U 2B 2F F 2L' D 3U' L 2L' 2B 3R' U 2L B 2F2 2R2 R F' 3R 3U2 L U' 3R' 2U 2B 2F2 2L 2U2 2B 3F2 3U' 2L' R U F2 3R' R2 B2
*3. *2L' D' L' 2L' 3R' U' 2L D2 F2 D2 2F' 2R F2 U2 B2 F' 2L2 2B 3U 3F2 2L2 3U2 R' U2 B2 2D' U' 2L' R2 D2 2U' U L2 D' U 2L 3U F' 3U' B2 L 2R' R U 3F2 D 2U' U' L' 3U 3F' F' 2U2 3R B' F2 3R D2 2B' 2R D 3R' 3U' U2 2B D' R 3F 2F 2L
*4. *2D 3F' L2 B2 L2 2L R' 2U' U' 3F 3R' F2 D' 2F2 2R' 2D 3R' U2 2R2 F2 3R D' 2D2 3U2 2U' U B 2F2 2U U' 2L B U' B2 3U' R2 2D' 3F' 2F 3U' 2B' 2U2 2L' 3F' L' 2B' 3F 2U' 2R' 2D2 2B 2U R 3F2 2F 3R' 2U' 2F D2 U' L' 2L2 2B2 3U2 3F' F' D 2U2 U' 3F'
*5. *3R' 2R B' 3F2 2F2 2R' 2B' 3F' 3U' B' 3U 3F' 2F 3R2 3F F 2D 3U2 L 2U2 2B2 3U 2U U2 3F' 2L' D2 U' 2L2 R' 2B2 2D 2R2 2F2 3U2 U' 2R2 2B 2F' 2L2 3U2 2R 2U B' R2 U2 B 3R' B L' R' D L2 2D' 2F2 3U L 2L F2 L2 2D' 2F2 2D' F' 2U2 2B 2F' U 2F D2

*7x7x7
1. *D2 2D2 U2 2R' F' 2U' L' 3F2 3R 2B L' R' U 2F2 2D' R D' 3L 3U' U2 L 2L' 2B2 3U B' 2D' 2B' 3L2 3F2 2F' D' 2U F' D2 3B2 2L2 R 3F' R 3U 3B' 3R' R 2B' 3L' B 3D2 B2 3B L' 3R F2 D2 2L' D2 2D' L R 3U' 2F 3D' 2U' 2L' 3R 3D2 2B 3B' 3L B D 2B' 3F2 2L' 3L' 2D 3U' B 3F U2 2L' 3R 3D 3U2 U2 2B D2 2L2 F D U 3F' L2 3R2 3D2 2R2 R 2D2 3D U' L'
*2. *2D' 2F F R' F2 L' 3L 2U2 B2 2F' 3L' 2B 3F 2D2 3U 2B' F2 3U 2B2 2F' F' 3L' R2 D2 3U2 3L R B' L2 R2 2U R' 2B' 3B2 3R2 3U' U 2F' L' 2F' 3R F' 3D' 2U' L2 3D' L' 3D B 3F 3L 3R' 2D2 B 2B2 F' D2 3L D' 2D' 2L2 2R' 2B2 2U R2 B' U' 2L' 2B 3F2 F R U R2 B2 D2 2B' 2R' 3F' 2F' 3R 3F' 3D 2L' 3U2 3F 2L2 2R2 R B D' 2D 2U' 3B 2F 2R2 3D' 3B F' 2D
*3. *U' 3L R' 2B 3F' U B' L' F' 2L2 3B2 2D2 U' 2B 3B' 3D' U' 3L2 3U2 2L2 U 3B' 2U 3F' 3L' 3R' R2 F2 2U' B L' 2D 3R2 2R' 3U' 2L 2F' 2D' L2 2U2 3R D 3U2 2L' R2 3D2 3U' 3F' 3L2 2F 2D' 3D2 3R' D' 3D 3B 3D' 2F2 2L R D' U 3L 3D 3U L' 3B2 3F' F R 2F D2 2L' 3R' F2 3R2 3D R' D2 2R R' 2F2 D 3D2 3R2 2D2 2L2 3F' 3D' U' 2F2 F' 3L 3U2 U' 2L2 3L' B' 2B2 D
*4. *3R 2B' 2F2 F U' 2F 3U L2 3R 2R2 3D 2B 2D2 3U2 3F2 U L2 3F 3R' 3F' L B 3F' F2 3L2 B2 3U2 2L2 R2 2U2 2F' R' 3F 3D' 2R2 3U B' 3L' 2F' 3L2 3D' 3B 2F 2L F R' 2B' 3U 3R2 2R' 3D 2U' R2 D 2D 3D2 2R2 3D 2B' 3R 3D' 3F' 3U' 3R2 R2 3F' 2F' 3L2 3R2 B 2B2 3R 2R R' 3F2 U 3F 3L 2R2 3F' 2U' 3B2 2F' R B L' 2D 2F2 3R2 U' R 3D' 3U 2U' 2B' 2L2 3L2 R2 2B 3D
*5. *3R2 2F L2 2L2 U2 2R F2 3L' 2D 3B F2 3D' 3R 2F2 2L2 3R B' F 3L2 3R2 3F2 2U2 3F' F 3U' U B2 2R' 2F' 3R 2D2 B 2F 3U B2 3L' 3R' 2B' F' L 2U' 3R2 2B 3D2 2U' R' 3D' 3U 3B2 2L 3L2 2R2 3U2 F L' 2L R2 B 3B 2L' 3R2 2R2 2F F2 3U 3R2 R' 3D2 B2 2F2 3R B2 3B' 3F 2U B 3D' 3B R' 3F 3U 3L2 3R 3F 3U' 3B 3L 3B 2F' D' 2U' 3L' 3U2 3B2 2F' R2 3B2 3F' F 3U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 F' R'
*2. *R U F' R2 F U R2 U R' U2
*3. *R U' F2 R' U' F2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U R' B' L2 B L' D2 B' F' D' B2
*2. *B' U' D2 R' F' B' U F L' D F2 U2 R2 U2 F B' L2 D2 B U2 F
*3. *F U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 L' D R U' L2 B L D' F R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D2 U Rw2 R2 Uw L' B F' R2 Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw R' B Fw F' Rw F2 Uw' R' Fw D R' Fw' L' R' U' Rw B D Rw B2 F' Rw2 D B L2
*2. *B2 F2 U' Rw2 R2 F L' Rw' Fw Rw2 R D U2 L D' Uw' U2 L' Rw2 D2 L' Rw' R' Uw' U2 Rw B2 Fw2 F Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 R2 B F2 D' Rw D
*3. *Uw B D' B Fw2 D U F2 L Fw' Rw D U' B F2 R D2 Uw U' L Rw2 B2 D2 U2 F' Rw Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U' R2 Uw2 B2 F Uw2 Rw2 B Uw U' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *R Uw2 Bw' Fw F2 Uw L2 Lw' D Dw' U' Lw' Fw' L2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 Bw D' U' Fw' D' B Dw L Lw2 D Dw' R D' F' D Dw' Lw' D2 U' L' F2 Uw Lw Dw U2 Fw2 Lw' Dw' U Rw' F' U Fw2 D' Dw2 U Rw' R D2 L2 Fw2 Dw' B2
*2. *B2 F D' Bw' Uw' Lw2 Dw Lw' Rw' B2 F L R D2 U R' Bw Uw' Rw2 R D' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 D2 U L' U' F2 L' R2 D' Uw' Bw Dw2 Bw L Rw Uw' L' R2 Fw R B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' Dw2 L2 D' U2 R2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 Uw' B'
*3. *B' D Dw' Rw2 Bw Dw2 Bw' Uw R D2 L' Dw Lw' R U' Fw2 Dw L2 Dw' Uw F' Lw2 Bw2 Dw U' R2 D' Uw2 R Uw B' U2 B Rw Bw Fw Dw2 U2 F' Dw' U Fw2 Uw L' B Dw Lw2 B Dw2 Lw' Rw' B' F R Bw Uw L' B2 Bw' Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3U' R 2F2 D U2 R2 U 2R' 2D' 2R' 2F' 2L2 2U' 2R 3F2 F' 3R' 3U L' 2D L' B2 2R' 2U2 2B 2D2 2U' 3F' 2R' 2U U 3F' L 2L 2B 2L 2D' 3R 2U' R2 3U B' 2B2 3F 2F 2R2 3F2 L 2L 2B R D 2B 2F' 3U' 3F 2L 2U 3F2 2D R2 D' 3U 2R R' 2F 2D R D 2D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U' L' 3F R 2B' 3R' 2B2 3F2 3R' F' 3U2 2U2 F U' F R2 3B2 D' 2U 2R' 2B D' 3U 2U 3B2 D R2 3F 2L' B2 3U' 2U2 3F' D 3U 3L' 2F2 R 2F' 2D2 3F2 3L2 3F U 2L' 3L' 3R' F 3D F2 R2 2B2 3L 3R 3B 3D 2L D' 3F2 3L' 2R' R2 2F 2D2 2U2 U 3F 3D2 2B' 3F 3R U B' U2 2B F' L' 3L' B' 3L' D2 3L 2B 3F 2U 3B2 3D2 2B2 3B' 2F' F' 3U' U 3R2 R2 D2 3B' D2 U2 B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 U2 R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F' D B R D U F2 L B F R2
*2. *F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L D F L2 D' R2 U R' B' D2
*3. *D F2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B' F' L U B2 R D B D2 F' R
*4. *R2 F2 U F2 D2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L' D' B' D' U' F' D' F R
*5. *U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B' U2 R D2 L' R' F L D U
*6. *L2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D F2 L U R U F' R F2 L' F' U'
*7. *F U' L U2 F B D L' F2 U R F2 B2 R U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L D2
*8. *B2 F2 D2 F2 L R2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 B D B2 F2 L B2 U' R B' L2
*9. *R' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' F2 L D2 B' U2 B L U F L2 B F'
*10. *L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F' D2 B' U2 R' U B2 U2 L'
*11. *R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U F2 D U' B L D B2 L D' R' D L R2
*12. *L B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L R2 F2 D2 U' L' D B' D' R2 U' F' U' B
*13. *U R B2 U' F B2 L' B' L2 F D' L2 F2 B2 U R2 U L2 D B2 U2
*14. *F2 L R U2 F2 U2 R D2 L B2 L' U L R' D' L' D2 B D' R2
*15. *B2 R2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B2 D U2 L F' R2 D2 B' R U R U R
*16. *B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 F D R U B2 F2 R' B' R2 U L
*17. *R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D' L' U2 F' R D B R' B' D B'
*18. *L2 F L B2 L D' F' R B' R2 D2 R2 L2 U L2 U L2 D L2 U2
*19. *R' B2 L F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F D2 B L D F U2 B' F U
*20. *R B' L' F L' F2 U D' F' B2 R2 B2 U F2 U R2 U2 B2 U2
*21. *F2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U F' R' U' B' R2 D' F' L2 U L
*22. *B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D F' L R B2 R' F2 U L D' R2
*23. *L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 U F2 L2 F' L D' F2 D' U R F2 D
*24. *B' D B' U' L U D2 F U' L F2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 B D2 B R2 U2
*25. *D2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 D' F' D' B' R' D2 B' R2 D
*26. *L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L R' B2 D2 U2 R F' U' F2 R U L' R F' U F'
*27. *R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U F D' L R F' U2 B2 D L' F'
*28. *R2 D2 F2 D' U' R' F D' B' R' F2 U B D B2 R2
*29. *R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R F' D2 R B U' F' L R2 F2
*30. *B2 R2 B L2 B' R2 B D2 F' D' F2 R B F R' U F' D L2 F'
*31. *F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F R2 B' D' U B' D B' F' R' D U' B L
*32. *R' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 F U L' B2 D U B2 R D2 B
*33. *B2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 F' U B' R' B U F U L' R' B' U
*34. *B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R D' F L U B' L' F L2 R' U
*35. *U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L2 U L' D2 B' U' F' R' D U' L' U2 R
*36. *F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U L D2 U' L B L' B R' U R'
*37. *F2 L2 U2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 B U' R' B' R' D' B' L2 U' F2 U
*38. *U R2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' F2 D F R2 D F R U' F'
*39. *R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L F' R2 F' D' R' B' D L D2
*40. *F2 U R2 F2 D2 U R2 D F2 U F2 L F' R2 B F' D' F2 D2
*41.* U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' B D' L U2 L2 D' B' F' D L
*42.* B2 R2 B2 R D2 L D2 F2 R2 B' R F U' R' D' L' U R2
*43.* D2 L2 F L2 F R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F D R2 U B U2 R' F' D' F U
*44.* F2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 F' R D U2 L F' R B L' B'
*45.* B D2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 F' U' R D2 L' D' R2 F' L D' L
*46.* B2 L2 B U2 B R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 D' F L B' U F L F2 U2
*47.* U R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R' D' F U L R' F' L' B D2
*48.* B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 D U' L U' B D2 U B L2 D' F'
*49.* B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 L' F' L2 B D2 L' B' U L2 D' F
*50.* R2 D' B R' U2 D' B2 U2 F' L' U L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 U B2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R D R' D L' F R2 B2 L' U' D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2
*2. *B2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D' R' F D' U B2 U B' F' D2 U2
*3. *U2 D' F2 D' R' F L B' L U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B D2
*4. *L2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 F L' D2 L B' D' R2 U' R B F2
*5. *L' B' R2 U B U2 R' F U2 R' U R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D F2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R D' R D2 F' R' F' L
*2. *D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R U L' D R' B' L2 D' F' L'
*3. *U2 R B D' F U R F R' F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2
*4. *B2 R F2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D U2 F' R' U' B2 R B2 R
*5. *D2 B' D2 B U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 F' D' L' R F' R U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L' D B U L' F2 D2 R2 B' L
*2. *B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' F R U2 B D B L2 F D2
*3. *U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 D B' F2 L2 F2 L' F D B L D2
*4. *L2 F' R2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 R B F' R B D' L D
*5. *U B2 D' R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L F' L' R B U' R' D2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F U2 B F2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F' R B L D F2 L U2 R' U F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F2 U' R2 U2 F R' F2 R' F2 U'
*3. *R D R2 B' L' D2 R' B U' B D2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B R2 D2 F
*4. *F' Rw' U' Fw' Rw' Fw2 L' F' L B' L2 R' B' Fw' L2 R Uw U2 Fw2 D Uw2 Fw2 R2 Uw' B' Rw R' F' L' Uw2 U F2 Rw' R Fw' Uw F2 U' L' B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U2 R' F' U R' F R' U F2 U'
*3. *F2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 R U2 R D2 B F' L U' B' L' F' U F2 R'
*4. *Rw2 B2 Fw F' U R F U B F' U2 Rw2 Fw2 L' B D' U L' B2 U2 B' F Rw2 U' R' Fw' D' L Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 L' R B L' Rw2 R' B'
*5. *Uw' U2 F Uw U2 Lw2 D Dw' F Lw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw L Bw' Fw L' Lw B' Dw2 R Dw2 Uw2 L' Rw' D Dw' Uw U L Fw U' Fw2 L' Lw' D2 R U Fw2 U2 Fw' Lw R D' Uw2 B' Bw2 F L' Fw' F Lw2 Fw2 Lw Rw' Dw2 Rw D2 Dw' Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* F U' R' F U R2 F2 U R'
*3:* F' B U D L' U2 D' B2 L D F' R2 F B2 U2 F' L2 B U2 D2
*4:* L' U2 B2 Rw Uw F L2 Fw B' Rw L R2 Uw Fw U2 B' U2 Fw2 L' F' U' B R U2 Uw2 D2 Fw F2 B D Fw' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 D' U L R2
*5:* Bw' Lw Bw2 F2 Lw' Uw2 Bw F' R Bw' B' Dw' R2 F2 Uw Dw' R Dw2 L Dw' Fw Uw F2 Bw Uw' Rw' F Fw L F R Lw2 Rw2 D' Lw' Dw Uw Bw Uw D2 Bw' Uw' U2 R Uw' U2 R' Uw' Lw' B2 D' B Uw' B Uw Bw' Uw Lw' Dw Lw
*6:* 3F' L' 3F R2 2U F2 2F 2R' 2F' 2U R2 3U B 3U R 2B R L 2R2 3F2 L 2L B' 2D 2B 2F' 3U2 2F' U' 2R2 U2 2R 2D B 2D' D2 2B 2F2 F L' 3R 2F' U2 3F 3R' 2R D R' 2F 3F2 3R F' 2L F 3U B2 U' 3U' L R2 3F B2 2D' B2 R 3R 3U' F2 3U2 2F2 2D' U' 2L 3R 2D' 3F F2 D2 F' 2B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* U2 R2 F U' F' U' R F2 R2
*3:* R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D' U F2 R' U F' D L U2 F' R B' D2
*4:* Uw R2 Rw B2 U Uw B' R U2 L R2 D' R Rw U F' Fw' R2 Fw F' Rw' U R F2 L2 F2 B2 R' Rw2 B R2 D2 L D' Fw' L2 U2 D R L'
*5:* R Dw B2 D' U2 L2 U Bw' R Fw' Uw' U2 Bw2 Uw Lw' Fw Bw U' D2 F Lw B L Bw L2 Uw' F Fw Rw2 R' F Lw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 L2 R' B2 L U' L U D Dw2 Lw Bw' F2 Rw' Lw' Fw2 R2 B2 Rw2 D' Dw2 B' D R2 B' L
*6:* 2F' 3R' 3F' U 2U' 2L 2F' 2U2 2L 2D 3R2 2U' L' R' 2R D' 2F' 2R 3F2 L2 2D 3F' 2U' 2D L 3R2 F' B2 3U2 3F2 2R2 2B2 3F2 R' 2F 2U2 2F' R' B2 D2 3U2 2D' L2 U' 3F D2 2L2 F 2U 2L 2R2 D' 2U 2D2 2B 2F2 U R 3F2 3R F 3F 2D' D' 2R 2U' 2L' B' U2 2R2 2U 3F F 3U 2B' 3R2 D2 3R2 3F2 2F'
*7:* 2R2 3F' 2F' D2 2U2 3B2 2F' B2 2U' 2D 3B' 2D2 2L2 L 3D L 3R 2D F 3U2 3L2 3D2 2F 2U 2B 3F' 3R' U2 3R' R' U' 3U' 2F2 F2 2U2 L2 2U2 3L L2 2R2 2B 3F2 L2 2L' 2B2 U 3D' F 2F 3B' L' 2B' B' 2D' 2R2 3D' 2B 3L 2B2 R' 3R' 3U' 3B' 2B2 L2 3B' 3U2 3F' 2L 2B2 3L2 2L F2 2U B R2 2L F' R' 3D' R 3R F D F2 2U 3B' F2 D2 2L2 F 3D' D' B 3F2 2F' 2U2 2L' 3B 2U2

*Mini Guildford
2:* F U' R' F U R2 F2 U R'
*3:* R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 R' B' F' L' D' F' L2 D' F2 R'
*4:* Bw' Lw Bw2 F2 Lw' Uw2 Bw F' R Bw' B' Dw' R2 F2 Uw Dw' R Dw2 L Dw' Fw Uw F2 Bw Uw' Rw' F Fw L F R Lw2 Rw2 D' Lw' Dw Uw Bw Uw D2 Bw' Uw' U2 R Uw' U2 R' Uw' Lw' B2 D' B Uw' B Uw Bw' Uw Lw' Dw Lw
*5:* Lw2 Uw2 R' Lw2 Uw' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw' Rw' Dw Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' L2 Bw2 U Lw2 Bw B' Lw' F' R' D' B Bw' L2 F2 Fw Lw2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' Rw B2 Rw' L2 B' Fw Rw Lw2 R2 B2 D' Uw' U Bw2 B Rw' F U' Dw2 Rw' B2 L' Uw'
*OH:* D B' R F R2 F D R2 F' U2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D2
*Clock:* UR2- DR3+ DL4- UL1- U5+ R2- D1+ L3- ALL2- y2 U0+ R5- D2- L2+ ALL2- UR DR DL
*Mega:* R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*Pyra:* R L' U R' L' B' L' R' u'
*Skewb:* L R U L R U R B
*Square-1: *(0, -4) / (4, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -3) /
*
Clock:*
1. UR2+ DR0+ DL6+ UL5- U2- R4+ D1+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R2+ D4- L5- ALL0+ UL
*2.* UR5+ DR6+ DL0+ UL3+ U3- R0+ D2- L2+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R1- D1- L4- ALL1- UR DR
*3.* UR3- DR3- DL5- UL4- U5+ R2+ D2+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U2- R0+ D6+ L5+ ALL5- DR DL
*4.* UR6+ DR5+ DL1+ UL1+ U2+ R3- D0+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U1+ R6+ D2- L2- ALL5+ UR
*5.* UR3+ DR0+ DL5+ UL4- U2- R3- D2+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U5- R1- D1- L2+ ALL3+ UR DR

*Kilominx:
1.*
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*2.*
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3.*
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*4.*
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5.*
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*MegaMinx
1.* R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2.* R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3.* R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4.* R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5.* R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
1. R L' B' U B R B L' l' b u
2. R L' U R L' B R' L' l' b u'
3. U R' B L R' L U R' B l r b'
4. L B L' R' L U R' B' l' r b'
5. U R' U R' U' R L' B' l r b' u

*Square-1*
1. (4, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0)
2. (0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) /
3. (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 6) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0)
4. (1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (-1, 6)
5. (-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
1. R D L U R U D R' U' D' U'
2. D U L' D' L' U D' L' U' D' U'
3. D' U R L R' D U R U' D' U'
4. R' L D' L' U R' D' R' U' D' U'
5. U' R' U D' U' L' R' U' L' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 23, 2017)

2x2 : (3.85), 4.59, 4.46, 4.66, (5.65) = 4.57
3x3 : (15.53), 13.89, 14.54, (11.12), 12.14 = 13.52
4x4 : (56.02), 46.52, (46.09), 52.39, 49.79 = 49.57
5x5 :
6x6 :
7x7 :
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 25.45, 34.88, 35.25, DNF, 40.07 = 36.73
Feet :
MTS :
2-4 Relay : 1:14.74
2-5 Relay : 2:47.34
2-6 Relay :
2-7 Relay :
Mini Guildford :
Clock : 17.40, 15.46, 15.77, (19.91), (14.35) = 16.21
Kilominx :
Megaminx :
Pyraminx : 6.12, (4.73), (7.23), 5.24, 6.68 = 6.01
Square-1 : (17.36), 17.49, (28.98), 19.97, 21.87 = 19.78
Skewb : (10.88), 7.68, (6.83), 9.05, 7.19 = 7.97


----------



## T1_M0 (May 23, 2017)

2x2: (4.72), (10.47), 5.01, 5.58, 5.15 = 5.25
3x3: (21.36), (17.95), 18.01, 18.70, 17.98 = 18.23
4x4: 1:16.50, (1:15.86), 1:27.31, (1:32.50), 1:21.19 = 1:21.67
5x5: 3:19.02, (3:01.20), 3:09.83, (3:23.72), 3:05.81 = 3:11.55
2-4: 1:41.73
2-5: 5:20.71
2BLD: (35.01), (47.10), 30.47
3BLD: 1:43.25, (DNF), (DNF)
4BLD: 10:15.42 PB, DNS, DNS
5BLD:
MBLD: 4/5 23:22 // Didn't have time to do more, but.. why did I have to mess up? I need to get to over 10 cubes next, comp coming this weekend.
Mega: 3:39.78, (3:42.70), 3:16.34, 3:32.25, (3:13.79) = 3:29.46
Pyra: (5.89), 6.00, 9.35, (10.45), 6.85 = 7.40
Square-1: (23.61), 28.26, 28.92, (34.14), 30.00 = 29.06
Skewb: (10.46), 15.03, 18.64, 17.71, (19.28) = 17.13 // umm how is this even possible?
OH: 44.33, (39.42), 42.90, 41.93, (48.73) = 43.05
MTS: 1:31.77, 1:18.95, (2:28.50), (1:14.06), 1:22.28 = 1:24.33
FMC: 44
Solution: L F' U2 F2 D L' U R U R' U' R2 B' R' B D R D' R D R2 D' R2 U' R' U F2 L D' R D R' D L' F2 R2 D R' D' B' D B D' B2 // Had 16-move skeleton with 1 edge and 2 corner insertions. But.. I didn't notice flipped pieces so really it was 2 edge and 3 corner insertions. I somehow messed up even them --> gave up, oll-pll ending


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 23, 2017)

3x3: (12.73), 15.72, (17.71), 15.46, 16.07 = 15.74

2x2: (3.63), 5.13, 4.99, 4.38, (5.77) = 4.83

4x4: (1:18.58), 1:04.37, 1:09.72, (59.31), 1:16.16 = 1:10.09 almost sub-1:10!


----------



## Torch (May 23, 2017)

2x2: 2.71, 3.14, 4.07, 3.99, 3.56 = 3.56
3x3: 11.54, 11.16, 11.80, 9.54, 8.69 = 10.75
4x4: 42.65, 47.50, 51.44, 40.84, 44.99 = 45.05
5x5: 1:31.86, 1:24.51, 1:28.92, 1:13.38, 1:13.88 = 1:22.44
6x6: 2:28.49, 2:28.22, 2:26.16, 2:17.09, DNF = 2:27.62
7x7: 3:40.99, 3:59.22, 3:46.95, 3:43.66, 3:43.62 = 3:44.74
2BLD: 21.31, DNF, 16.59 = 16.59
3BLD: 1:05.36, DNF, DNF = 1:05.36
OH: 25.81, 20.64, 20.71, 19.30, 22.39 = 21.25
Feet: 43.53, 44.37, 37.40, 31.95, 34.77 = 38.57
MTS: 41.67, (42.16), (40.08), 40.94, 41.51 = 41.37
2-4 Relay: 1:00.14
2-5 Relay: 2:15.59
2-6 Relay: 5:24.10
2-7 Relay: 9:32.20
Mini Guildford: 4:53.97
Kilo: 31.01, 29.58, 36.01, 30.76, 32.62 = 31.46
Mega: 1:14.15, 1:11.22, 1:15.96, 1:16.61, 1:17.20 = 1:15.57
Clock: 13.55, 12.52, 12.20, 13.39, 10.81 = 12.70
Pyra: 4.87, 3.93, 7.10, 4.49, 4.56 = 4.64
SQ-1: 18.51, 16.77, 25.06, 23.51, 24.37 = 22.13
Skewb: 7.11, 5.48, DNF, 6.43, 5.48 = 6.34


----------



## CornerCutter (May 23, 2017)

*2x2: 5.04*
1. 3.89
2. (2.91)
3. 5.10
4. 6.18
5. (6.43)

*3x3: 14.77*
1. (13.27)
2. 13.68
3. 15.99
4. 14.64
5. (18.44)

*4x4: 1:17.13*
1. 1:19.15
2. 1:17.88
3. (1:07.46)
4. 1:14.37
5. 1:19.83

*3x3OH:42.79*
1. 43.50 
2. 43.52 
3. 41.35 
4. (46.45) 
5. (33.37)

*2-4 Relay: 2:00.17

Pyraminx: 6.45*
1. (7.52)
2. (5.94)
3. 6.05
4. 6.64
5. 6.64
*
Skewb: 18.70*
1. (16.08)
2. (21.53)
3. 18.99
4. 17.62
5. 19.50

I'm hoping to get over 100 points this week. I don't think I will though because I could have done way better in 4x4 and maybe OH. I haven't practiced those for a few days.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 23, 2017)

2BLD: DNF, 33.42*, 31.61*
3BLD: *2:00.00 *[59]
4BLD: *6:08.10* [3:30], DNF [6:09]
5BLD: *13:25.82* [7:51], DNF [14:47 2X], DNF [12:03 did center ori. twice! + 3c-c]
6BLD: DNF bad
7BLD: DNF not bad but 1 hour+
Multi: 3/3 in 11:56 // did 2 multis at comp this weekend so I had no wish for more cubes

2x2: 17.02, 20.21, 15.62, 17.31, 14.09 = *16.65*
3x3: 33.42, 38.70, 34.04, 36.31, 32.42 = *34.49*
4x4: 2:39.18,
5x5: 3:31.32, 4:53.28, 4:58.26, 4:04.05, 3:39.43 = *4:12.25*
6x6: 7:49.08, 8:12.25 (pop), 6:59.72, 6:42.10, 8:25.52 = *7:40.35*
7x7: 12:32, 11:44
2-4: 3:22.46
Skewb: 38.30, 24.30, 29.42, 22.39, 1:54.54 = *30.67*


----------



## One Wheel (May 23, 2017)

*6x6x6*: 5:53.11, (6:13.30), 5:43.43, (5:27.41), 6:06.03 = *5:54.19

5x5x5*: 2:52.54, 2:51.27, 2:51.92, (3:43.51), (2:49.56) = *2:51.91

4x4x4*: (2:08.70), (1:31.26), 1:49.20, 1:34.72, 1:47.18 = *1:43.70

Square-1*: 1:46.19, 1:54.12, (1:24.71), 1:24.80, (2:03.68) = *1:41.71 *Free points! 'Cause I'm just a nice guy like that .

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:40.30*; 10.09, 34.45, 1:57.88, 3:25.62, 6:32.25

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *22:49.87*; 46.02, 36.77, 1:37.88, 3:33.01, 5:52.94, 10:23.24 forgot my double adjacent swap for 2x2, and messed it up 2 or 3 times in one solve. Hence longer to solve the 2x2 than the 3x3.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 23, 2017)

*2x2x2: *(1.63), 3.45, 3.58, 3.42, (4.09) = *3.48
3x3x3:* 10.23, (12.69), 11.06, 10.24, (9.83) = *10.51
4x4x4: *(36.62), 50.09, (DNF), 37.77, 39.97 = *42.61* //Bad DNF :/
*5x5x5:* (1:06.15), 1:23.40, 1:17.25, 1:19.92, (1:26.02) = *1:20.19*
*6x6x6: *2:53.92, (3:51.55), (2:42.55), 2:59.30, 2:46.64 = *2:53.29* //PB Mo3 and ao5
*7x7x7:* (3:46.61), 3:58.97, 4:01.27, 3:51.17, (4:08.03) = *3:57.14* //end of ao50
*2x2x2 BLD:* 11.41, DNF, DNF = *11.41
3x3x3 BLD:* 1:41.47, 2:48.00, DNF =* 1:41.47* //No Mean for me 
*MBLD: * *DNF *//0/2
*OH: *17.86, 21.67, (22.11), (14.10), 19.86 = *19.80* //Nice Single!!!
*MTS:* 34.50+, (33.69), 40.98, 46.22, 56.93 = *40.57
FMC: 32 HTM*


Spoiler: Solution



EO: U' F (2/2)
1x2x2: D' L' (2/4)
2 1x2x2: D R2 B2 (3/7)
I: F2L-1: L2 U2 L2 U' L' U R2 L' (8/15)
AB2C: R2 F R D' R' F' R2 D B' D2 B (11/26)

Skeleton: U' F [1] D' L' D R2 B2 R2 F R D' R' F' R2 D B' D2 B L R2 U' L U L2 U2 L2
[1]: R [2] D' L' D R' D' L D (8/34)
[2]: R' F L F' R F L' F' (8/42)
Cancellations: U' (F R R' F = F2) L F' R F L' F' D' L' D (R' D' L D D' L' D R2 = R) B2 R2 F R D' R' F' R2 D B' D2 B L R2 U' L U L2 U2 L2 (-10/32)

Solution: U' F2 L F' R F L' F' D' L' D R B2 R2 F R D' R' F' R2 D B' D2 B L R2 U' L U L2 U2 L2





Spoiler: Fun 31 HTM



N: EO: U' F' (2/2)
I: 1x2x2: U' L' U (3/5)
N: 2 1x2x2: R U2 R2 U' (4/9)
I: Add diag: R2 D' (2/11)
N: AB4C: U L U' L' B2 R L2 D' L D2 R2 (11/22)
Insertions can cancel 13 moves to 31 HTM


//Wish I could have found something better with such a good start.
*2-4 Relay: 1:00.61*[2-2.45, 3-13.73, 4-44.42] //PLL Parity in 4 seconds 
*2-5 Relay: 2:28.00*[2-2.88, 4-50.01, 5-1:23.24, 3-11.87] //Nice! PB.
*2-6 Relay: 5:35.45*[2-2.80, 4-43.83, 6-3:14.31, 5-1:22.34, 3-12.15]
*2-7 Relay: 10:10.89*[2-2.74, 4-42.85, 6-3:19.49, 7-4:20.42, 5-1:31.14, 3-14.23] //Garbage and still PB
*Mini-G: 4:34.52*[2-2.94, C-6.45, P-7.34, M-56.98, 4-42.09, 5-1:31.35, OH-21.79, Sk-15.48, Sq-19.38, 3-10.68] //PB by ~30 seconds
*Rubik's Clock:* 6.31, (5.49), 6.74, 5.88, (8.31) = *6.31* //Messed up last solve 
*Kilominx: *(16.30), 21.05, 18.12, (22.63), 18.46 = *19.21
Megaminx:* (1:10.78), 1:03.06, 56.69, 1:04.26, (55.30) = *1:01.34
Pyraminx:* (4.34), 4.76, (8.11), 5.74, 5.17 = *5.22
Squan:* 15.89, (15.70), 18.56, (21.91), 20.94 = *18.48 *//when your new squan starts stripping :/
*Skewb:* 10.71, (3.82), 7.06, (12.44), 6.44 = *8.07*


----------



## Myria (May 23, 2017)

3x3:
(16.95), 20.01, 18.16, (23.70), 20.33 = 19.50


----------



## bubbagrub (May 23, 2017)

*Skewb*: 9.19, (5.77), (9.24), 6.63, 7.09 = *7.64
2x2*: (4.14), 7.46, 5.80, 5.91, (DNF) = *6.39
3x3*: 17.37, 23.61, (24.25), (14.23) = *21.37
Feet*: (1:12.80), 1:16.67, 1:18.22, (1:19.04), 1:15.53 = *1:16.81
Square one*: 29.39, 44.37, (29.29), (51.37), 38.81 = *37.53
2BLD: *59.64, 1:00.14, 1:02.14 = *59.64
FMC: 29
*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



U' F' U' R U2 L U R D' R U R' D R U2 L' U B2 R B2 D B2 D2 R D F2 R U2

U' F' // eo (2/2)
(U2 R' F2) // 222 (3/5)
U' R U R2 U * // 223 (5/10)
R2 B2 R B2 D B2 D2 R D // L4C (9/19)

Insert at *:
U' L U R2 ** U' L' U R2 // L3C (4/23)

Insert at **:
R' D' R U R' D R U' // (6/29)


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 23, 2017)

3x3: 8.58, (9.89), 9.60, (8.21), 9.81 = 9.33
5x5: (1:14.86), 1:16.89, (1:21.70), 1:17.66, 1:17.36 = 1:17.30 // Not so good
2+3+4: 50.85 // DP
2+3+4+5: 2:07.60 // DP 
Kilominx: 28.74, 26.23, 27.81, (28.82), (23.73) = 27.59
Square-1: 13.76, (11.61), 14.55, (22.35), 15.58 = 14.63
Skewb: (7.75), 6.65, (6.53), 7.04, 6.66 = 6.78 // 3 Z-perms


----------



## GenTheThief (May 24, 2017)

3x3x3: 11.92, (11.76), 12.04, (14.36), 13.78 = 12.58
Megaminx: 1:08.04, 1:09.71, (1:26.12), (1:07.33), 1:16.67 = 1:11.48 total bleh on solves 3 and 5...
Kilominx: 33.83, (34.19), 34.13, 31.40, (28.10) = 33.12
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 37


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: F U2 B F2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F' R B L D F2 L U2 R' U F

Solution: z2 y U D' L' F D' F2 U R2 U B R' B R' y R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' = 37 Moves

z2 y // Inspection, 0
U D' L' F D' F2 // 2x2x2, 6
U R2 U B R' B R' // 2x2x3+EO, 7
y // FMC nub, 0
R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U R' // 2x3x3, 9
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U R' // 2GLL, 16
37


3x3x3 One Handed: (16.86), 18.79, 18.12, 18.17, (21.87) = 18.37
4x4x4: 1:10.65, 1:11.16, (1:01.58), 1:09.00, (1:15.56) =1:10.28
5x5x5: 2:03.32, 2:18.54, 2:10.05, (2:23.61), (1:55.34) = 2:10.64


----------



## YouCubing (May 24, 2017)

guess i'll post the events i've done now so we don't have a repeat of last week
2x2x2
(1.82), 3.01, 3.62, 3.82, (4.56) = 3.48 // alright
3x3x3
(12.17), (10.51), 11.42, 11.72, 11.88 = 11.67 // pretty nice
4x4x4
(54.04), 1:02.80, 1:02.23, (1:11.95), 56.94 = 1:00.65 // all solves were yau except the last one
5x5x5
(1:42.94), 1:38.96, 1:35.15, (1:21.38), 1:28.47 = 1:34.19 // cool
6x6x6
(3:30.34), 2:55.28, (2:46.41), 2:49.90, 3:15.62 = 3:00.27 // very very consistent
7x7x7
4:30.48, 4:50.92, 4:29.59, 4:41.41, 4:41.88 = 4:37.92 // terrible
2x2x2 Blindfolded
23.82, 35.47, 16.58 = 16.58 // 25.29 mean, meh
3x3x3 Blindfolded
1:16.59, 1:19.17, DNF[1:25.99] = 1:16.59 // just gave up on the last one
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
6/8 in 34:10 // first 8 cube attempt, not bad
3x3x3 One Handed
20.61, (20.13), 24.11, (28.88), 21.56 = 22.09 // okayish
3x3x3 With Feet
56.84, 1:13.85, 55.46, 1:34.69, 1:11.15 = 1:07.28 // PB avg5
3x3x3 Match the scramble
1:43.93, 1:50.93, 1:28.47, (2:20.04), (1:12.97) = 1:41.11 // bad
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
1:15.89 // splits: 55/12/8 2x2 was really bad
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
3:00.02 // splits: 1:36/57/17/10 once again, 2x2 is bad
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
6:46.54 // splits: 3/16/54/1:47/3:46 reallllllly bad
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
10:39.04 // splits: 5/15/46/1:38/2:59/4:54 4x4 and 6x6 were great, 2x2, 3x3 and 7x7 were bad, 5x5 was meh
Mini Guildford
5:24.96 // 2x2: 4, 3x3: 13, 4x4: 55, 5x5: 1:35, OH: 34, Mega: 1:18, Pyra: 5, Skewb: 8, Squan: 14, Clock: 12. bad ones: 2x2, OH, Skewb, Clock. everything else was normal
Clock:
9.46, 8.83, 9.16, (12.51), (7.50) = 9.15 // really really average
Kilominx:
(26.05), 28.46, (30.07), 26.83, 27.73 = 27.67 // went into my closet to look at my podium award from when i got overall pb avg5 “in comp” to see if the avg was PB (it is)
MegaMinx
1:16.83, 1:19.33, 1:18.50, (1:28.74), (1:02.02) = 1:18.22 // broke 3rd oldest PB single 
PyraMinx
5.84, 5.04, (6.44), (4.81), 5.26 = 5.38 // nothing to see here
Square-1
13.78, (17.09), (11.15), 14.52, 12.34 = 13.55 // goodish
Skewb
6.59, 6.76, 6.30, (7.18), (5.38) = 6.55 // very consistent

i'll edit with more events once i do them


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 24, 2017)

2x2: (1.95), 3.76, 3.49, (6.25), 4.47 = *3.91*
3x3: 10.09, 11.60, (11.96), 9.04, (8.00) = *10.25*
4x4: (41.93), (48.92), 43.78, 45.49, 47.81 = *45.70*
5x5: 1:36.30, 1:34.15, (1:28.34), 1:34.29, (1:54.53) = *1:34.92*
6x6: 2:55.17, (3:26.89), 3:03.09, (2:50.77), 3:09.07 = *3:02.44*
7x7: I was going to compete but I just broke a piece on my wuji 
OH: 19.81, 20.26, 21.12, (22.77), (19.33) = *20.40*
2-4 Relay: *1:02.15*
2-5 Relay: *2:26.24*
2-6 Relay: *5:45.90*
2-7 Relay: *11:00.05*
Clock: 16.11, (18.68), 14.30, 16.01, (14.20) = *15.48*
Pyraminx: (4.62), 4.70, (8.93), 7.69, 8.00 = *6.80* 
Skewb: 6.70, (5.18), 7.58, (9.85), 9.30 = *7.86*


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 24, 2017)

3x3OH: 19.71 DNF 23.41 19.11 20.10 = 21.08
3x3: 9.51 11.88 10.96 8.05 9.27 = 9.92 GJ sub 10 but easy scrambles
4x4: 48.40 52.30 49.07 48.07 45.37 = 48.52


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (May 24, 2017)

3x3 times:33.02,35.70,34.58,(33.01),(39.05).Average:34.43
OH 3x3 times : (DNF),2:33.36,2:10.37,2:28.43,(1:54.91).Average:2:24.05
3x3 Blindfolded : DNF,DNF,DNF.Average: DNF


----------



## DuLe (May 24, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *35*



Spoiler: Solution



*L2 D F B' L2 D' F D F2 D2 R F' R2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R' F' D' F D R D' F' D2 L U' L' D2 L U*

Premove: L
L2 D F B' L2 // 2x2x2
Inverse:
F D R' // 2x2x3
Normal:
D' F D F2 D2 // F2L-1
R F' R' F' D' F D // EO

Skeleton:
L2 D F B' L2 D' F D F2 D2 R F' ** R' F' D' F D R D' F' _L_ *
* _L'_ D2 L U' L' D2 L U // 3 corners
** R2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 B' // 3 corners


----------



## the super cuber (May 24, 2017)

*MBLD: 39**/46 1:00:00 *// actually 41/46 in 1:00:44 but solved the last 2 cubes after the hour. Cool attempt!


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 25, 2017)

3BLD
26.42, 22.51, DNF(27.30)


----------



## Keroma12 (May 25, 2017)

Multi: 6/8 in 21:07.45
Lack of accuracy in small attempts is getting really annoying. Edit: 8/8 in 18:39 20 minutes later


----------



## xyzzy (May 25, 2017)

222: (4.04), (8.67), 5.99, 7.87, 6.65 = 6.85
333: 15.35, (16.25), 16.11, (12.86), 16.17 = 15.88 // mfw this when my global average is ~18.5
OH: 25.79, 31.24, 32.67, (20.71), (41.94) = 29.91 // did F U R U' R' F' R U R' U R U2 R' for LL on the 20.71; CPEOLL+2GLL is _sick_
MTS: (2:24.58), 1:09.77, (1:08.05), 1:13.31, 1:22.07 = 1:15.05 // derp
444: (53.74), 58.47, 1:01.97, 56.62, (1:10.04) = 59.03
555: 2:23.07, 2:18.67, (2:35.79), (1:52.32), 2:08.84 = 2:16.87 // freeslice on the first three, OBLBL on the last two
666: 4:15.91, (5:04.73), 3:58.86, (3:36.69), 3:39.45 = 3:58.08 // pop during the second solve
777: (5:57.70), 5:49.76, (5:46.04), 5:53.49, 5:55.42 = 5:52.90
2-3-4 relay: 1:32.15
2-3-4-5 relay: 3:51.12
2-3-4-5-6 relay: 7:44.44
2-3-4-5-6-7 relay: 13:04.53 // wasted ~15 seconds trying to recall a ZBLL alg on the 777 solve, only to execute it wrong
Megaminx: (2:24.08), 2:11.19, (1:54.48), 2:06.25, 2:08.46 = 2:08.64
Sq-1: 35.51, (30.66), 36.58+, 40.08, (49.57) = 37.39 // last solve: >do CPP at wrong angle >fix it >proceed to do U perm at wrong angle
FMC: 31


Spoiler: FMC



F2 R2 U B D2 B' F2 R2 F' L
F R2 D2 L D' L2 F2 D R' D'
R F' D R' D' R F D2 B L
R'

(L' R B' D2) // square + pair (4/4)
F2 R2 U // 222 + pair (3/7)
B D2 B' // extend pair to square (3/10)
F L F D2 L D' L2 // F2L-1 (7/17)
(F' R' D R D' F R' D R D' F2) // sledgehammers; ab3c (11/28)
Skeleton: F2 R2 U B D2 B' F @ L F D2 L D' L2 F2 D R' D' R F' D R' D' R F D2 B L R'
@ = [F R2 F', L] // corner 3-cycle (8-5/31)

Mediocre skeleton, nice insertion.


3BLD: 4:23.49, DNF(5:05.52)[3c], DNF(5:57.06)[3c] // first BLD attempt in like two months and it's a success!


----------



## OJ Cubing (May 25, 2017)

2x2: (4.19), 5.01, (7.52), 4.89, 4.63 = 4.84
3x3: (12.57), (16.82), 14.72, 12.61, 14.26 = 13.86 //Woah that’s amazing for me 
4x4: 1:04.29, (1:15.97), 1:09.65, 1:12.39, (1:03.78) = 1:08.77
5x5: 2:48.56, (2:53.44), 2:50.98, (2:30.75), 2:46.24 = 2:48.59

2BLD: DNF, DNF, *22.35*
3BLD: 2:02.77, 2:02.53, *1:52.74* //Terrible :’(
4BLD: DNF, 10:53.43, *8:43.83* //Damn almost my first Mo3
5BLD: 24:09.36, DNF, DNS
mBLD: 10/11 46:45.18 //Damnit in my memo I read my very last corner as a C rather than a D  Thankfully this time I was nowhere near the hour limit, due to much fewer recaps!!

3x3 OH: 42.32, (49.15), 38.97, 47.79, (32.06) = 43.02

2-4 Relay: 1:23.97
2-5 Relay: 4:40.59
2-6 Relay: 10:54.34

Megaminx: (3:32.26), 2:59.85, (2:57.74), 3:08.01, 3:31.25 = 3:13.03

More soon


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 26, 2017)

*6x6: *(2:54.71), 3:18.29, 2:59.76, (3:36.70), 3:02.55 = *3:06.87
Megaminx: *(58.45), 53.85, (51.01), 55.22, 56.02 = *55.09
Square-1: *(20.34), 18.11, 16.82, 17.06, (16.59) = *17.33*


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 26, 2017)

3x3: (11.75), 14.39, (18.65), 12.66, 15.65+ = 14.23
4x4: 1:11.61, 1:09.32, 1:01.54, (1:00.64), (1:17.91) = 1:07.49 // PB before this average was 1:02. Solve 4 had OLL parity into a G-perm.


----------



## Jacck (May 27, 2017)

A big "Yesss, well done!" for Mats!

Beside running the weekly comps here for us, he found time for a real comp this weekend.

And he is now the 10th in the world to get a Mean of 3 in 5bld 

http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2190&cat=18&rnd=1


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 27, 2017)

*Pyra*: 3.87, 4.19, (2.67), 4.23, (4.80) = *4.09
3x3*: 18.91, (22.45), 18.25, (15.44), 21.68 = *19.35*

Failed at both lol. First time competing here and I will definitely be back next week  I would do more events but my flight is boarding soon.


----------



## Lili Martin (May 27, 2017)

2x2 : 10.36, 8.36, (8.21), 10.69, (14.88) = 9.80
3x3 : 37.06, (25.68), 30.89, (49.27),36.12 = 34.69
4x4 : (2:29.63), (2:03.84), 2:08.31,2:04.42, 2:19.37 = 2:10.70
5x5 : 3:55.79, 4:12.25, (4:16.66),4:08.15, (3:51.07) = 4:05.40
6x6 :
7x7 :
OH : 1:48.76, (2:36.29), (1:39.55),1:56.00, 2:02.93 = 1:55.90
Feet :
MTS :
2-4 Relay : 2:47.96
2-5 Relay : 6:44.41
2-6 Relay : 16:28.57
2-7 Relay :
Mini Guildford :
Clock : (42.02), 36.02, 35.42, 38.71, (32.15) = 36.72
Kilominx :
Megaminx : 4:44.30, (4:05.85), 4:26.06, (5:05.93), 4:26.66 = 4:32.34
Pyraminx : 23.78, 20.32, 19.90, (16.37), (26.80) = 21.33
Square-1 :
Skewb : (21.02), (11.25), 11.37, 15.17,15.19 = 13.91


----------



## FireCuber (May 27, 2017)

*2x2: 13.91*

1. 12.82 
2. (15.30) 
3. 15.25 
4. 13.65 
5. (12.07) 

*3x3: 39.04
*
1. (42.09) 
2. (33.46) 
3. 41.12 
4. 37.68 
5. 38.31 

Pretty good for 3x3!


----------



## PuppyCube18 (May 27, 2017)

*2x2 - 7.77*

1. 6.83 
2. (6.60) 
3. (9.59) 
4. 8.96 
5. 7.50


*3x3 - 27.16*

1. 28.36 
2. 27.49 
3. 25.61 
4. (28.70) 
5. (24.64) 

*4x4 - 2:14.62*

1. 2:15.26 
2. 2:12.65 
3. 2:15.94 
4. (2:18.89) 
5. (2:09.07)

I did great this week!


----------



## Luke8 (May 27, 2017)

3x3:
ao5: 12.076

Time List:
1. (10.452) U' R F' U2 R' U2 R F' U' 
2. 11.836 F' R' U' F2 U' F R2 U' F2 
3. 12.230 F2 R F2 U' F' U' R2 U R 
4. 12.163 R F R' U R F2 R U2 R 
5. (13.490) R' U R2 F2 U2 R' F U R'

Time List:
1. (10.452) U' R F' U2 R' U2 R F' U' 
2. 11.836 F' R' U' F2 U' F R2 U' F2 
3. 12.230 F2 R F2 U' F' U' R2 U R 
4. 12.163 R F R' U R F2 R U2 R 
5. (13.490) R' U R2 F2 U2 R' F U R'

Pyraminx:
ao5: 13.749

Time List:
1. (16.011) L' B' U' L' U B' R L' l 
2. (8.180) U R L' B' U L R L l u 
3. 14.142 U' L' U B' L B' L' R L' l' u 
4. 15.684 U' L' R' U L B' L R' U b 
5. 11.421 L U' L' U B' U B L l' u'


----------



## DGCubes (May 28, 2017)

*2x2x2* 3.79, 4.35, 3.78, (4.51), (2.92) = 3.97 average

*3x3x3 *(12.91), 12.63, 10.85, 11.54, (9.63) = 11.67 average

*4x4x4*

*5x5x5* 1:39.32, DNF, 1:53.08

*6x6x6*

*7x7x7*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

*3x3x3 Blindfolded

4x4x4 Blindfolded*

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*

*3x3x3 One Handed* (21.66), 27.56, 27.60, 26.51, (33.07) = 27.22 average

*3x3x3 With Feet*

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:*

*Mini Guildford*
*
Clock:*

*Kilominx:

MegaMinx* 1:20.49, 1:12.40, 1:15.57

*PyraMinx* 3.26, (5.43), 4.24, 3.98, (2.74) = 3.83 average

*Square-1

Skewb*


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 28, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> *Pyra*: 3.87, 4.19, (2.67), 4.23, (4.80) = *4.09
> 3x3*: 18.91, (22.45), 18.25, (15.44), 21.68 = *19.35*
> 
> Failed at both lol. First time competing here and I will definitely be back next week  I would do more events but my flight is boarding soon.


Which competition? I cant wait to see your results


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 28, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Which competition? I cant wait to see your results


Sorry I meant competing in this thread  I was just in Melbourne for the weekend for a party and I was bored in the airport so I did some solves here but didn't have time to do any more events as my flight was back home was boarding. My next comp is Sydney Winter 2017 which just got announced for June 17th  cant wait.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 28, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> Sorry I meant competing in this thread  I was just in Melbourne for the weekend for a party and I was bored in the airport so I did some solves here but didn't have time to do any more events as my flight was back home was boarding. My next comp is Sydney Winter 2017 which just got announced for June 17th  cant wait.


Ahh haha ok.


----------



## arbivara (May 28, 2017)

So weird to get this late this week... Had an official comp yesterday, but it didn't went well for me
2x2x2: (10.97) (6.83) 8.26 10.36 7.89 = *8.84* // irregular but ok
3x3x3: (56.03) 33.99 26.86 26.47 (23.30) = *29.11* // 1st solve: tried to be smart going for blockbuilding instead of usual CFOP
2BLD: (2:27.60) (3:16.56) 1:52.32 = *1.52.32* // ok
OH: (1:07.18) 59.97 (47.22) 48.24 52.76 = *53.66* // left handed
FM: *36* // full solution in spoiler bellow; some you lose, some others you also lose...
Pyraminx: 25.36 (26.58) (16.83) 19.95 22.54 = *22.62* // not good
Skewb: 37.11 27.44 (46.00) 20.17 (19.61) = *28.24* // still learning this



Spoiler: FMC



U' F // EO + PAIR
D F2 // 1X2X2
L U' L2 // 2X2X2
[email protected] B2 L' D B2* // 1X2X2
U D R U' B2 R' D' R2 D R D' R' D' // AB4C
insertions:
* - B' D2 B U B' D2 B U' // solves a corner
@ - L' U R' U' L U R U' // solves all remaining corners
Final solution:
U' F D F2 L U' L2 U R' U' L U R U' B2 L' D B D2 B U B' D2 B D R U' B2 R' D' R2 D R D' R' D'


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 28, 2017)

2x2: (4.04), 4.38, 4.50, (8.06), 4.59 = 4.49
3x3: (10.12), 13.18, 14.48, 13.40, (14.69) = 13.69
4x4: (48.02), 57.36, 54.26, (57.49), 53.02 = 54.88
5x5: (1:29.37), (1:40.01), 1:39.30, 1:33.15, 1:31.98 = 1:34.81
6x6: (3:13.52), (3:49.76), 3:16.50, 3:21.32, 3:41.81 = 3:26.57
7x7: 5:09.38, (5:09.93), 5:14.70, 4:47.86, (4:50.66) = 5:03.32
2x2 BLD: 41.13, DNF, (38.66) = 38.66
3x3 BLD: 1:51.32, (1:24.50), 1:48.16 = 1:24.50
4x4 BLD: 9:26.86, DNF, 8:10.39 = 8:10.39
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, 23:57.82 = 23:57.82
Multi BLD: 11/11 (51:17)
3x3 OH: 27.87, 25.14, 28.12, (23.41), (29.67) = 27.04
3x3 WF: 1:00.99, (1:00.71), 1:00.91, 1:09.56, (1:17.54) = 1:03.82
3x3 MTS: (1:48.65), 1:23.07, (1:16.96), 1:19.16, 1:18.50 = 1:20.25
FMC: 33


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble : F U2 B F2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F' R B L D F2 L U2 R' U F

INV: U R B' L2 B2 U' L // 2X2X2
NORM: D' F2 D2 F2 // 2X2X3
: R2 B R B' D R D // F2L-3
: R' D R2 D' // F2L- 4
: D R D' R D R2 D' R2 // ALL BUT 3 CORNERS
SKELETON: D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B R B' D R D R' D R' D' R D R2 D' R2 L' U* B2 L2 B R' U' 

*: U' B U F' U' B' U F

SOLUTION: D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B R B' D R D R' D R' D' R D R2 D' R2 L' B U F' U' B' U F B2 L2 B R' U'
COUNT: 33
PB BY ONE MOVE!!!


2-4 Relay: 1:21.85
2-5 Relay: 3:13.81
2-6 Relay: 7:19.17
2-7 Relay: 12:06.10
Mini Guildford: 6:40.79
Clock: (13.18), 13.38, 15.09, (18.23), 14.73 = 14.40
Kilominx: 38.42, 39.30, (45.37), (35.11), 37.02 = 38.25
Megaminx: 1:20.30, (1:25.57), 1:20.04, 1:22.85, (1:18.94) = 1:21.06
Pyraminx: (4.08), 5.84, 6.17, 6.23, (6.55) = 6.08
Square-1: (33.18), 25.84, 28.04, 30.33, (22.68) = 28.07
Skewb: (10.83), 9.28, (7.18), 10.47, 9.96 = 9.90


----------



## Jon Persson (May 28, 2017)

3x3: (27.491), 26.257, 25.307, (23.322), 25.555 = 25.706


----------



## 1973486 (May 28, 2017)

Square-1: (11.84), 11.42, 11.73, 11.73, (8.83) = 11.63

Consistently bad, last solve was parity (so were most of the others but I don't remember)


----------



## RyuKagamine (May 29, 2017)

7x7x7: (6:52.58) 7:51.00 7:02.99 7:50.90 (8:12.29) =7:34.97/Single & Avarage PB!!!
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF DNF DNF[EO2] = DNF
2-6 Relay: 10:43.43/PB
2-7 Relay: 20:09.31
Mini Guildford: 13:09.94
Square-1: (45.23) 58.44 (1:23.42) 1:21.10 1:02.21+ = 1:07.25/5th:Inspection 15sec. over


----------



## lejitcuber (May 29, 2017)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay: 56.64
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 relay: 2:03.93
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay: 5:00.64
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay: 9:49.36


----------



## cuber314159 (May 29, 2017)

3x3x3: 
*5:* 00:14.71 x
*4:* 00:14.41 x
*3:* 00:15.29 x
*2:* 00:12.18 
*1:* 00:15.52 

average: 00:14.80


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 29, 2017)

2x2: 3.21, (2.81), (11.01), 5.31, 8.95 = 5.82 // messed that up, lol.
3x3: 12.55, (13.87), 12.83, (12.49), 13.03 = 12.80 // Good.
4x4: 59.81, (53.22), 1:02.14, 1:00.17, (1:03.76) = 1:00.71 // Absolutely terrible.
OH: 42.50, (56.81), (34.95), 49.39, 35.40 = 42.43 // Inconsistent.
Pyraminx: 9.39, (10.22), 9.74, 9.53, (8.60) = 9.55
Skewb: (18.13), (7.12), 10.12, 10.69, 12.81 = 11.21 // Bad


----------



## Bogdan (May 29, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 5.64, (5.31), (7.34), 6.15, 5.75-> *5.85
3x3x3:* 15.52, 16.48, (17.04), (15.16), 16.67-> *16.22
4x4x4:* 1:17.56, 1:22.47, (1:22.60), (1:10.05), 1:20.81-> *1:20.28
2x2x2BLD:* 56.03, 1:23.31, 1:31.04-> *56.03
3x3x3BLD:* 3:44.36, 3:50.29, 4:25.68-> *3:44.36
3x3x3OH:* (43.28), (35.32), 36.65, 39.71, 40.74-> *39.03
sq-1:* 47.98, 37.63, 51.86, (52.50), (36.45)-> *45.82
skewb:* (7.33), (14.10), 8.59, 10.05, 8.71-> *9.12
FMC:* 31 moves


Spoiler



Solution: U' D F' L U' L2 D B2 D2 L D' R2 D L' D' R' B2 R' F D' F' R' D B2 U' B' U B' R' D' R

normal: U' D F' L U' L2 //2x2x2
D B2 D R B2 //2x2x3
R' F D' F' //f2l-1

inverse: prescramble: F D F' R B2 R' D' B2 D' L2 U L' F D' U
R' D R B U' B U B2 D' R //all but 3 corners

skeleton: U' D F' L U' L2 D B2 D * R B2 R' F D' F' R' D B2 U' B' U B' R' D' R

insertion: * D L D' R2 D L' D' R2 (2 moves canceled)


----------



## sqAree (May 30, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.85, (7.65), 4.99, (4.54), 4.60 = *5.15
3x3:* 14.10, (10.43), 13.88, 14.49, (17.22) = *14.16
4x4:* 1:11.42, (1:09.23), (1:14.45), 1:12.18, 1:11.60 = *1:11.74
OH:* (19.08), 19.51, 21.78, 19.25, (22.30) = *20.18*


----------



## Parvizal (May 30, 2017)

2x2: 8.020, (6.421), 9.053, 7.970, (9.505) = *8.347*
3x3: 29.972, 25.606, 27.139, (16.705), (31.673) = *27.572 *// Horrible average, but amazing PLL skip and PB
4x4: (1:54.962), 2:12.011, (2:17.633), 2:03.764, 2:10.165 = *2:08.646*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 30, 2017)

Results: congratulations to Jaysammey, Torch and both YouCubing and Christopher 
whe shared 3:d place!

*2x2x2*(22)

 3.48 Jaysammey777
 3.48 YouCubing
 3.56 Torch
 3.91 SolveThatCube
 3.97 DGCubes
 4.49 Christopher Cabrera
 4.57 bacyril
 4.83 AidanNoogie
 4.84 OJ Cubing
 5.06 CornerCutter
 5.15 sqAree
 5.25 T1_M0
 5.82 Ordway Persyn
 5.85 Bogdan
 6.39 bubbagrub
 6.84 xyzzy
 7.76 PuppyCube18
 8.35 Parvizal
 8.84 arbivara
 9.80 Lili Martin
 13.91 FireCuber
 16.65 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 9.33 cuberkid10
 9.91 FastCubeMaster
 10.24 SolveThatCube
 10.51 Jaysammey777
 10.75 Torch
 11.67 DGCubes
 11.67 YouCubing
 12.07 Luke8
 12.58 GenTheThief
 12.80 Ordway Persyn
 13.52 bacyril
 13.69 Christopher Cabrera
 13.86 OJ Cubing
 14.16 sqAree
 14.23 TheSilverBeluga
 14.77 CornerCutter
 15.75 AidanNoogie
 15.88 xyzzy
 16.22 Bogdan
 18.23 T1_M0
 19.61 Carl La Hood
 20.78 bubbagrub
 21.30 Mike Hughey
 25.70 Jon Persson
 27.15 PuppyCube18
 27.57 Parvizal
 29.11 arbivara
 34.21 Lili Martin
 34.43 Aaditya Sikder
 34.59 MatsBergsten
 39.04 FireCuber
*4x4x4*(22)

 42.61 Jaysammey777
 45.05 Torch
 45.69 SolveThatCube
 48.51 FastCubeMaster
 49.57 bacyril
 54.88 Christopher Cabrera
 59.02 xyzzy
 1:00.66 YouCubing
 1:00.71 Ordway Persyn
 1:07.49 TheSilverBeluga
 1:08.78 OJ Cubing
 1:10.08 AidanNoogie
 1:10.27 GenTheThief
 1:11.73 sqAree
 1:17.13 CornerCutter
 1:20.28 Bogdan
 1:21.67 T1_M0
 1:43.70 One Wheel
 2:08.64 Parvizal
 2:12.79 Lili Martin
 2:14.62 PuppyCube18
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:17.30 cuberkid10
 1:20.19 Jaysammey777
 1:22.44 Torch
 1:34.19 YouCubing
 1:34.81 Christopher Cabrera
 1:34.91 SolveThatCube
 2:10.64 GenTheThief
 2:16.86 xyzzy
 2:48.59 OJ Cubing
 2:51.91 One Wheel
 3:11.55 T1_M0
 4:04.48 Lili Martin
 4:12.25 MatsBergsten
 DNF cuber314159
 DNF DGCubes
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:27.62 Torch
 2:53.29 Jaysammey777
 3:00.27 YouCubing
 3:02.44 SolveThatCube
 3:06.87 Isaac Lai
 3:26.54 Christopher Cabrera
 3:58.07 xyzzy
 5:54.19 One Wheel
 7:40.35 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 3:44.74 Torch
 3:57.14 Jaysammey777
 4:37.92 YouCubing
 5:03.32 Christopher Cabrera
 5:52.89 xyzzy
 7:34.96 RyuKagamine
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 18.36 GenTheThief
 19.80 Jaysammey777
 20.18 sqAree
 20.40 SolveThatCube
 21.07 FastCubeMaster
 21.25 Torch
 22.09 YouCubing
 27.04 Christopher Cabrera
 27.22 DGCubes
 29.90 xyzzy
 36.73 bacyril
 39.03 Bogdan
 42.43 Ordway Persyn
 42.79 CornerCutter
 43.03 OJ Cubing
 43.05 T1_M0
 53.66 arbivara
 1:55.86 Lili Martin
 2:24.05 Aaditya Sikder
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 38.57 Torch
 1:03.82 Christopher Cabrera
 1:07.28 YouCubing
 1:16.81 bubbagrub
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 11.41 Jaysammey777
 16.58 YouCubing
 16.59 Torch
 22.35 OJ Cubing
 30.47 T1_M0
 31.61 MatsBergsten
 38.66 Christopher Cabrera
 56.03 Bogdan
 59.64 bubbagrub
 1:52.32 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 22.51 Daniel Lin
 1:05.36 Torch
 1:16.59 YouCubing
 1:24.50 Christopher Cabrera
 1:41.47 Jaysammey777
 1:43.25 T1_M0
 1:44.98 Mike Hughey
 1:52.74 OJ Cubing
 2:00.00 MatsBergsten
 3:44.36 Bogdan
 4:23.49 xyzzy
 DNF RyuKagamine
 DNF Aaditya Sikder
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:08.10 MatsBergsten
 8:10.39 Christopher Cabrera
 8:43.83 OJ Cubing
10:15.42 T1_M0
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:25.82 MatsBergsten
23:57.82 Christopher Cabrera
24:09.36 OJ Cubing
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

39/46 (60:00)  the super cuber
11/11 (51:17)  Christopher Cabrera
10/11 (46:45)  OJ Cubing
6/8 (21:07)  Keroma12
6/8 (34:10)  YouCubing
3/3 (11:56)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (23:22)  T1_M0
0/2 (20:00)  Jaysammey777
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 40.57 Jaysammey777
 41.37 Torch
 1:15.05 xyzzy
 1:20.24 Christopher Cabrera
 1:24.33 T1_M0
 1:41.11 YouCubing
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 50.85 cuberkid10
 56.64 lejitcuber
 1:00.14 Torch
 1:00.61 Jaysammey777
 1:02.15 SolveThatCube
 1:14.74 bacyril
 1:15.89 YouCubing
 1:21.85 Christopher Cabrera
 1:23.97 OJ Cubing
 1:32.15 xyzzy
 1:41.73 T1_M0
 2:00.17 CornerCutter
 2:47.96 Lili Martin
 3:22.46 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:03.93 lejitcuber
 2:07.60 cuberkid10
 2:15.59 Torch
 2:26.24 SolveThatCube
 2:28.00 Jaysammey777
 2:47.34 bacyril
 3:00.02 YouCubing
 3:13.81 Christopher Cabrera
 3:51.12 xyzzy
 4:40.59 OJ Cubing
 5:20.71 T1_M0
 6:44.41 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(11)

 5:00.64 lejitcuber
 5:24.10 Torch
 5:35.45 Jaysammey777
 5:45.90 SolveThatCube
 6:46.54 YouCubing
 7:19.17 Christopher Cabrera
 7:44.44 xyzzy
10:43.43 RyuKagamine
10:54.34 OJ Cubing
12:40.30 One Wheel
16:28.57 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)

 9:32.20 Torch
 9:49.36 lejitcuber
10:10.89 Jaysammey777
10:39.04 YouCubing
11:00.05 SolveThatCube
12:06.10 Christopher Cabrera
13:04.53 xyzzy
20:09.31 RyuKagamine
22:49.87 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(5)

 4:34.52 Jaysammey777
 4:53.97 Torch
 5:24.96 YouCubing
 6:40.79 Christopher Cabrera
13:09.94 RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(6)

 19.21 Jaysammey777
 27.59 cuberkid10
 27.67 YouCubing
 31.46 Torch
 33.12 GenTheThief
 38.25 Christopher Cabrera
*Skewb*(15)

 6.34 Torch
 6.55 YouCubing
 6.78 cuberkid10
 7.64 bubbagrub
 7.86 SolveThatCube
 7.97 bacyril
 8.07 Jaysammey777
 9.12 Bogdan
 9.90 Christopher Cabrera
 11.21 Ordway Persyn
 13.48 Lili Martin
 17.13 T1_M0
 18.70 CornerCutter
 28.24 arbivara
 30.67 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(7)

 6.31 Jaysammey777
 9.15 YouCubing
 12.70 Torch
 14.40 Christopher Cabrera
 15.47 SolveThatCube
 16.21 bacyril
 36.72 Lili Martin
*Pyraminx*(14)

 3.83 DGCubes
 4.10 Carl La Hood
 4.64 Torch
 5.22 Jaysammey777
 5.38 YouCubing
 6.01 bacyril
 6.08 Christopher Cabrera
 6.44 CornerCutter
 6.80 SolveThatCube
 7.40 T1_M0
 9.55 Ordway Persyn
 13.75 Luke8
 21.33 Lili Martin
 22.62 arbivara
*Megaminx*(11)

 55.03 Isaac Lai
 1:01.34 Jaysammey777
 1:11.47 GenTheThief
 1:15.57 Torch
 1:18.22 YouCubing
 1:21.06 Christopher Cabrera
 2:08.63 xyzzy
 3:13.04 OJ Cubing
 3:29.46 T1_M0
 4:32.34 Lili Martin
 DNF DGCubes
*Square-1*(15)

 11.63 1973486
 13.55 YouCubing
 14.63 cuberkid10
 17.33 Isaac Lai
 18.46 Jaysammey777
 19.78 bacyril
 22.13 Torch
 28.07 Christopher Cabrera
 29.06 T1_M0
 37.39 xyzzy
 37.52 bubbagrub
 45.82 Bogdan
 1:07.25 RyuKagamine
 1:41.70 One Wheel
 DNF sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

29 bubbagrub
31 Bogdan
31 xyzzy
32 Jaysammey777
33 Christopher Cabrera
35 DuLe
36 arbivara
37 GenTheThief
44 T1_M0

*Contest results*

333 Jaysammey777
317 Torch
311 YouCubing
311 Christopher Cabrera
195 SolveThatCube
176 xyzzy
175 OJ Cubing
159 T1_M0
138 bacyril
122 cuberkid10
120 MatsBergsten
106 GenTheThief
100 Bogdan
91 DGCubes
79 Ordway Persyn
75 FastCubeMaster
74 CornerCutter
74 bubbagrub
74 sqAree
66 Lili Martin
58 lejitcuber
50 AidanNoogie
46 One Wheel
44 arbivara
42 Isaac Lai
42 RyuKagamine
37 TheSilverBeluga
34 the super cuber
32 Luke8
29 Carl La Hood
24 Keroma12
24 PuppyCube18
24 Parvizal
24 Mike Hughey
19 1973486
18 Daniel Lin
17 Aaditya Sikder
14 DuLe
11 Jon Persson
8 FireCuber
6 cuber314159


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 30, 2017)

And then again the Cubicle prize card lottery!!

We spin the lottery wheel and it stops at number 24!!
That means *arbivara* just won $15!! Congratulations!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 30, 2017)

Jacck said:


> A big "Yesss, well done!" for Mats!
> Beside running the weekly comps here for us, he found time for a real comp this weekend.
> And he is now the 10th in the world to get a Mean of 3 in 5bld



Very sharp of you to notice before the results are up on WCA!!
You may all note that Hanns is one of the nine that already did this .


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 30, 2017)

Lol a 3.48 average won 2x2


----------



## Torch (May 30, 2017)

Heyyy Georgia top 4


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 30, 2017)

Torch said:


> Heyyy Georgia top 4



If katie only wasn't in Italy it coulda been top 5!

Edit: also missing my clock times, probs cause I called it Rubik's clock, I'll just call it clock in the future.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 30, 2017)

I think some of my results are wrong. ie. 2x2


----------



## arbivara (May 30, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> And then again the Cubicle prize card lottery!!
> 
> We spin the lottery wheel and it stops at number 24!!
> That means *arbivara* just won $15!! Congratulations!


*YAY!!!*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 30, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Edit: also missing my clock times, probs cause I called it Rubik's clock, I'll just call it clock in the future.


Yes, that is exactly so . And please call it clock until we got the result site going again .

@CornerCutter : yes, almost all your results were a little wrong. It's easier for me and the program if you write
the times for each event on one line with the average last. Now it took your average as the first time.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 30, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, that is exactly so . And please call it clock until we got the result site going again .
> 
> @CornerCutter : yes, almost all your results were a little wrong. It's easier for me and the program if you write
> the times for each event on one line with the average last. Now it took your average as the first time.


Ok, I will do that next time.


----------



## YouCubing (May 31, 2017)

hmwhere did my 2x2 results go?


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 31, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> hmwhere did my 2x2 results go?


That is a mystery for me too . The program swallowed it? Sorry . Fixed it now, you got to the podium!
If you post:
*2x2x2
times.... *
instead of 
*2x2x2 times*
the program does not read the times/results.
But it works for 3x3x3 and the other events just because they are not the first event?

Anyway I just removed the newline after 2x2x2 and recalculated.


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (May 31, 2017)

My 3x3 solves are missing.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 31, 2017)

Aaditya Sikder said:


> My 3x3 solves are missing.


Fixed it now .
Please insert a space after the comma between times .

Some people use comma instead of dot (e.g. 24,36 instead of 24.36) so the program cannot
read the different times if they are not separated by a space (though the comma is not necessary).


----------

